# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  “Njerëz të humbur” bashkon nënë e bir pas 31 vitesh

## [LoTi]

Momente dritheruese dhe tejet emocionuese pershkuan çastet e takimit te befasishem te Orest Çilit me nenen biologjike te tij. Serish studio e Njerez te humbur ne Vizion Plus shnderrohet ne skene lotesh gezimi dhe ambient bashkimi te nje nene dhe birit te saj pas 31 vitesh. I lindur ne daten 19 tetor te vitit 1976 ne Maternitetin e Tiranes, Oresti nuk i pa asnjehere syte e nenes. Gjate rritjes se tij prane prinderve biresues, ai merr vesh te verteten e se shkuares ne moshen 10-vjeçare. Vitet kalonin dhe brenda zemres Oresti ndiente qe nena e tij ndodhej diku, por nuk gjente dot vendndodhjen e saj. Vite me vone, ai martohet dhe krijon familje, por tashme ne Greqi. Baba i tre femijeve, Oresti merr guximin te vije ne redaksine e Njerez te humbur per te bere publik rastin e tij. E shtuna e nje jave me pare kishte sjelle ne Tirane Kaljana Ajazin nga SHBA-ja per disa pune te saj. Rastesisht, ajo degjon emrin e Orestit dhe brenda disa sekondash ajo do te kujtonte tetorin e 31 viteve me pare, ate dite kur ajo solli ne jete Orestin. E pabesueshme, por e vertete, ajo nuk arrinte t`u besonte syve. Djali qe ajo kishte kerkuar vite me radhe shfaqej perballe saj, ne nje ekran televiziv. Te nesermen ajo shkon menjehere ne Vizion Plus ne redaksine e Njerez te humbur me shpresen e vetme, takimin e shumepritur me djalin e saj. Kesaj radhe midis fatit dhe rastesise nuk kishte asnje vije ndarjeje pasi brenda disa minutave ajo takon Orestin, i cili kishte ardhur per disa shtesa informacionesh per nenen e tij. Ai nuk do ta imagjinonte kurre qe ate dite do te gjente, perqafonte, puthte vete ate qe e kishte sjelle ne jete. Pakkush e pershkruan ate moment takimi. Syte kureshtare te njerezve ishin njomur nga lotet qe shkaktoi takimi i mohuar prej 31 vitesh mes nje nene dhe birit te saj. Takimi vazhdoi per ore e ore te tera dhe te shtunen e radhes ne emisionin e Aida Shtinos Orest Çili nuk ishte me i vetem por bashke me Kaljanen. E gjithe historia u mbyll me nje perqafim te gjate, perqafim qe per Kaljanen nuk krahasohej me kontinentin amerikan ku ajo jetonte prej vitesh e ndersa per zemren e Orestit filloi te mbushej pjesa bosh e vendit te nenes qe fati i ndau paradoksalisht 31 vite me pare.

----------


## Sa Kot

Ka ndonje video ne youtube per syte tane kureshtare?  :Gjumash:

----------


## alda09

Me behet qejfi.

----------


## s138942

Bobobo dhe mami im sa do ket qare kur e ka par emisioni keto skena qe po thua ti, e sheh rregullisht dhe preket shpejt kur sheh keto skena...

----------


## Erlebnisse

shyqyr qenkan takuar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo.......

----------


## [LoTi]

> shyqyr qenkan takuar


kesaj nenes i eshte shtuar jeta per her te 2te  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Dajti

> Ka ndonje video ne youtube per syte tane kureshtare?


Ata te televizionit duhet ti pergjigjen kesaj pyetje.
Edhe mua me shkuan lot  duke e lexuar historine ketu .
Por nuk e kuptoj perse nuk krijohet mundesia qe ti shikojme ne video keto momente tejet njerezore?
Sepse televizioni ne pergjithesi edhe ky emision ne vecanti, duket sikur vetem fasaden kane njerezore kurse thelbi i televizionit dhe i emisionit eshte FITIMI.
Uroj qe te jem i gabuar dhe te kem folur nxituar.

----------


## hope31

po e kam ndjekur kete moment, shume e dhimbshme por shume e geszueshme

emocione te papershkrueshme

----------


## mesia4ever

Me ne fund qenkan bashkuar, shpresoj qe te jetojne te lumtur jeten qe u ka mbetur

----------


## Flora82

po ishte  emisjoni  i  fundit  per  kete  sezon  ,  dhe  nga pake  te  gjitha  emisjonit  i  kishin perfshire  ,  ishte  trishtuse kur i  gjenin  varret  e  tyre  .
mandej njerzit  qe  i  bashkonin  ishin  te  gezuar por  te  shoqeruar  me  lote gezimi ,  nje  emocione  i  pa  pershkruare .

----------


## Ina_86

Cka nuk me pelqen ne kete emision eshte pamja e rregulluar ,teper e sofistikuar e gazetares edhe pse eshte shume e afte.

----------


## *suada*

Shyqyr o Zot qenkan takuar... e tmerrshme te takosh prinder pas 31 vjetesh, e tmerrshme te takosh femijen tend pas 31 vjetesh

----------


## [LoTi]

Me te vertet eshte e tmerrshme  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## HONDAFIVE

po qfar interesante bre po qfar dashnie aty ska mbet me asgje po nesje...

----------


## Dorontina

> Ata te televizionit duhet ti pergjigjen kesaj pyetje.
> Edhe mua me shkuan lot  duke e lexuar historine ketu .
> Por nuk e kuptoj perse nuk krijohet mundesia qe ti shikojme ne video keto momente tejet njerezore?
> Sepse televizioni ne pergjithesi edhe ky emision ne vecanti, duket sikur vetem fasaden kane njerezore kurse thelbi i televizionit dhe i emisionit eshte FITIMI.
> Uroj qe te jem i gabuar dhe te kem folur nxituar.





> *Sepse televizioni ne pergjithesi edhe ky emision ne vecanti, duket sikur vetem fasaden kane njerezore kurse thelbi i televizionit dhe i emisionit eshte FITIMI*.


presim nji emision pa fitim nga ju  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006



----------


## dibrani2006



----------


## Apollyon

> Ata te televizionit duhet ti pergjigjen kesaj pyetje.
> Edhe mua me shkuan lot  duke e lexuar historine ketu .
> Por nuk e kuptoj perse nuk krijohet mundesia qe ti shikojme ne video keto momente tejet njerezore?
> Sepse televizioni ne pergjithesi edhe ky emision ne vecanti, duket sikur vetem fasaden kane njerezore kurse thelbi i televizionit dhe i emisionit eshte FITIMI.
> Uroj qe te jem i gabuar dhe te kem folur nxituar.


Po mire nese ti i paguan puntoret e vizion+ nga xhepi jot, atehere kta e bejn per qejf ate gje!! Sdiskutohet qe kjo behet per fitim, por te pakten po fitohet ne dicka qe sjell dicka te mire! Ca eshte ky lloj arsyetimi?

----------


## [LoTi]

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk4-Zjf28Wc


Te falenderoj per keto 2 videot qe ke ven ketu.

----------

